# Local Equalizaton Plus



## Jeff Canes (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## ferny (Oct 12, 2004)

I do really like that. But I don't understand the thread title or how you did what you've done.

Really good.


----------



## Lula (Oct 12, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> I do really like that. But I don't understand the thread title or how you did what you've done.
> 
> Really good.



maybe its the name of the effect used.


*Jeff* looks really cool  8)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 12, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Local Equalizaton is the effect. The Plus is because I also did an auto balance and used a graduated blue filter on the sky.


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2004)

Gives the sky the texture of concrete.   Interesting.   You probably know I'm not into using PS much for manipulating images, although I love doing it by hand via Polaroid, but this is a welcome exception to the rule.   Nice.


----------



## ferny (Oct 12, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought as much, but wasn't sure how it related. PS plug-in, some other fiddling by hand? 

That is one impressive edit. Did I say I liked it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 19, 2004)

My thinking is that this command was intended be used as a filter on a background layer and not as the final effect.


----------



## Dwain (Oct 24, 2004)

I love this effect. I've been using it for a couple of years with some very intersting results.






More images http://www.photobox54.com/Galleries/PhotoGraphics/index.htm


----------



## Nytmair (Oct 24, 2004)

woah, that effect is awesome! that pic you posted, Dwain, makes it look like a painting! is that really a photo? crazy stuff 

is this an effect from photoshop?


----------



## Karalee (Oct 24, 2004)

Hot Damn! Okay thats impressive. How did you do it?


----------



## Dwain (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm sure you could do it in PS, Jeff did the primary work in PS.  I like more color so I add it.  Here is the before and after for this shot.


----------



## Nytmair (Oct 24, 2004)

that's so cool looking


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2004)

And here's hoping Jeff doesn't mind your altering his finished piece.   We do have forum rules about reposting altered work from other artists - it's cool as long as the artist knows in advance and has no problem with it.


----------



## Dwain (Oct 24, 2004)

Whoops, sorry.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 24, 2004)

Its the same piece?


----------



## Dwain (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes/No.  I edited out the iron gate, traffic lights and used the sky and background buildings from another shot taken about 45min later. I used CorelDRAW for all of the editing.


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah, I thought the one Dwain posted was his own pic??? I'm confused.


----------



## Dwain (Oct 24, 2004)

Now I'm confused!  Maybe I confused my self.  The Crockett Street shots are mine.  I also edited Jeffs and posted reposted but remove it after the next comment about the rules.

Sorry again.


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

Oooooh...I didn't see that until after you took the pic down, hence the confusion...it's all good.


----------

